# kernel-arguments_for_nfs



## santoshbs (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, 

am porting freebsd kernel image to s3c2410 board.
i built the kernel image in freebsd system and trying to port from linux machine through nfs its giving 

```
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
```
 Is there anything need to set before building kernel image


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

You're most likely missing this in your kernel config:

```
options         NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
```


----------



## santoshbs (Aug 11, 2010)

*Mount_error*

after enabling NFSROOT am getting the same error:
 is it possible to port kernel and mounting root file system from LINUX machine


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2010)

santoshbs, please don't play around with colors. Use things like bold or italics for emphasis (and sparingly).
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## eng_farrag (Aug 12, 2010)

post a copy of your configuration file please so I can help you.


----------

